
Facebook and the New Privacy Revolution - luxpir
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/03/facebook-and-the-new-privacy-revolution.html
======
simonwalker
Facebook does targeted advertising based on the data they collect from users.
It's important to collect user data with the user consent. You need to comply
your site with latest GDPR regulations. If you're using a Magento based
eCommerce store, checkout this extension to comply your site with the latest
GDPR rules & regulations - [https://www.fmeextensions.com/gdpr-compliance-
extension-mage...](https://www.fmeextensions.com/gdpr-compliance-extension-
magento-2.html)

